# DTL disposable vape



## eboo (15/2/22)

Hi all


Looking for some advice, looking to get a disposable vape for casual use. Looking for a DTL vape with preferably no or very little nicotine.

Can you guys recommend a disposable or a very simple easy to use device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (15/2/22)

Hi @eboo

Do you have a mod?
There's quite a few disposable DL tanks that you can fill with your own juice. Off the top of my head there's the Innokin Go S (MTL freebase and salts) here, also the iJoy Mystique (DL) here 
As for low or no nic you can purchase from retail or get in touch with one of our master mixers on the forum for a tailored juice to your needs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eboo (16/2/22)

Hi,


No mod, no equipment. That is why the disposables look so tempting. Low cost of acquisition and can buy when I need with no maintenance hassles.

I tried the airspop freezy grape disposable which I liked. I would prefer a non nicotine DTL equivalent of something like that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (16/2/22)

eboo said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> Looking for some advice, looking to get a disposable vape for casual use. Looking for a DTL vape with preferably no or very little nicotine.
> ...



hi, do you smoke ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/22)

@eboo there are no low nic disposables. All of them are high nic salts sadly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## eboo (16/2/22)

Hi 

I gave up cigs about 20 years ago. Did some hubby and over time and had a vape about 5 years ago.

In short though, no smoking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (16/2/22)

https://disposable.wotofo.com/products/wotofo-airy-vape-pen


----------



## eboo (16/2/22)

Is the wotofo available in SA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (16/2/22)

eboo said:


> Is the wotofo available in SA?


Unfortunately not the best person to ask being in the UK but if it is, it's a DL 3mg disposable which is what your opening post seemed to suggest you are after!


----------



## Timwis (16/2/22)

Timwis said:


> Unfortunately not the best person to ask being in the UK but if it is, it's a DL 3mg disposable which is what your opening post seemed to suggest you are after!


it's a disposable but with a USB charge port to use all 12ml of liquid! Still at $15 for something with a very short life span not what I would recommend personally!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (16/2/22)

eboo said:


> Hi
> 
> I gave up cigs about 20 years ago. Did some hubby and over time and had a vape about 5 years ago.
> 
> In short though, no smoking



You have done the hard work and are pretty much a non-smoker by now.

This might sound strange coming from a vaping forum, but I would suggest not venturing into vaping and risk getting dependant on nicotine again.

If you really want to try for the fomo, there is Vuse pods. A very loose MTL that do come in 0 nic. But again, I would not recommend it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## eboo (16/2/22)

Agreed. I definitely do not want to start smoking regularly. I am looking for something that I can do occasionally with 0 nicotine. A casual thing instead of a hubbly. That's why the initial request was for a disposable.

Alternative would be a low cost, low maintenance pod that I can use with 0 nicotine liquid. More the flavour than anything else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (17/2/22)

My Mrs is in your ball park, she does not , nor has ever smoked but does enjoy the occasional vape, especially if it tastes like Belgium chocolate (punt for TFM) She is using the Miso pro and I can recommend it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (17/2/22)

eboo said:


> Agreed. I definitely do not want to start smoking regularly. I am looking for something that I can do occasionally with 0 nicotine. A casual thing instead of a hubbly. That's why the initial request was for a disposable.
> 
> Alternative would be a low cost, low maintenance pod that I can use with 0 nicotine liquid. More the flavour than anything else.



@eboo Go for the Univapo Miso or Kipo. They're both excellent little pod kits. I use the Kipo for 12mg juice and it's hassle-free. No changing of coils - just replace the pod, which has an inbuilt coil. No leakage; no condensation. Not a drop!! Small and light enough to throw in a bag or pocket. Have a chat to @vicTor.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Alan Jhs (8/7/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> @eboo there are no low nic disposables. All of them are high nic salts sadly.


There are some disposable vapes with no Nicotine. Maybe can check on some online stores


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/22)

Alan Jhs said:


> There are some disposable vapes with no Nicotine. Maybe can check on some online stores



Never found any in South Africa.


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/7/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Never found any in South Africa.



Uncle Rob, apparently these are:









YUMI BAR 0MG – ZERO NICOTINE 1500puffs


Yumi Bar 1500 Puffs Disposable Kit is mini sized, easy to carry and very close to traditional cigarette taste. Each cigarette can last up to 1500 puffs. Yumi Bar 1500 Puffs Disposable Kit is harmless to others and the environment with no danger of second-hand smoking. No ignition and fire...




shop.eciginn.co.za





Will have to check with Brian/Tanya if they are any good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH (8/7/22)

The Aspire R1 is a disposable, refillable device. You would have to buy your own liquid but it looks like this should suit your requirements.

Definitely available on line, Google to find who stocks them (I don't want to appear to be preferring any one retailer above another).

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Uncle Rob, apparently these are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks @DarthBranMuffin! I will pop past and grab a couple! Sadly no Litchi in stock! Will try the Mango!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## r0ckf1re (9/7/22)

I have tried VOZOL Bar 1600 Disposable Kit 850mAh, flavor is Lychee 5% with low ice. Paid around R160, it's pretty decent. Zero hassle, no need to charge it or fill juice.



Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (9/7/22)

Vuse has zero nic pods. Go to any Vuse kiosk. Their Launch Special is still on: R200 for a device with a pack of pods. (2 pods in a pack).
The pods are prefilled with juice.
Replacement pods cost R100 for a pack.

If you live in Gauteng, contact @vicTor. He has a Vuse device (no pods) in the PIF box.

If you want to order online:





Vape eLiquids & Flavour Pods | Vuse South Africa


Find the right Vuse flavour pod or Twisp eLiquid from our wide range of vape flavours. Vuse | Twisp, powered by progress.




www.vuse.com

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Uncle Rob, apparently these are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Checked the website and they had stock! So off to the shop... No stock. The website hasn't been updated!


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/7/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Checked the website and they had stock! So off to the shop... No stock. The website hasn't been updated!



Sorry Uncle Rob, they are usually jacked up with stock control and actual vs website...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

